# Bs18.5 ohv Intek starting problems



## Shawn Collier (Aug 21, 2018)

_Hey all

Working on a craftsman dlt3000 917.275810 with bs18.5 intek

Got it all washed up with new plug and oil. Went to start. Acts like batts dead which it isn't. And starter smokes. Take the plug out. Fires like no ones biz. 

After letting it dry a day. Finally got it to struggle to start, fired up a few seconds pops out the air filter. But can't get it running long enough to carb clean it

Don't know if the Pistons screwd or if it's the magneto or starter itself. Owner had never changed oil just added for 2+ years and smelled like thinner on drain

Anny assistance would be greatly appreciated before I purchase parts

Thanks much and hope everyone is having a great week

Shawn_


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello Shawn, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. Sorry, I'm no good at small engines, or large ones either for that matter.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Shawn, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have some moisture in the ignition system which is causing intermittent spark, spitting up thru the carburetor/air filter. I would put it out in direct sunlight for an extended period, give it a try each day.

Another possibility is a partially sheared flywheel key. It doesn't take much to throw off the timing. This might have happened when the starter ran into a hard stop (water in the cylinder).


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Did it run ok before u washed it


----------



## Shawn Collier (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey all,

Thanks for getting back to me! Sorry for the delay. Busy looming the back yard!

The guy told me that it ran good a couple of weeks prior to me working on it. He was able to cut the lawn for about an hour and it started cutting out just as he was finishing. He said he had the same above issue the day before we came and thought it was the battery and put a new one in and it did the same thing! He said he's never changed the oil for all the 2 years he's owned the home and has just added oil as needed. I noticed on the stick that it was half clean and half syrup black. It did drip out like syrup and smell like paint thinner. Unfortunately, I took his word as he told me first that he had it running fine and did the job and gunked the engine, then tried to start it with no luck.

shawn


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when cranking, does the starter balk and stall when the engine comes onto compression ?, if this is the case, you need to adjust the inlet valve to the correct setting so the valve decompression lifter for starting will work, as for the spitting in the carby intake, I would think you have water in the carby bowl and need to drain the system, water will cause popping out of the carby.

The original spark plug will tell you the condition of the engine internals, above the piston anyway.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes if the valves are out of adjustment the start will not be able to turn over the engine to much compression that’s why I asked if this happens before u wash it. the first thing I would do is check with a volt meter the excite wire on the solaniod this is the smaller wire that gets 12 v when u hit the key. Some times a bad connection In the plug on the key switch causing example 7 volts or 4 volts. If so clean plug. Also there is a 30 amp fuse some where in that circuit. Check fuse and for corrosion in fuse socket. Usually around the steering colum areaunder hood


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Well did ugly it working


----------

